# D McMahon



## mcmahondl (Mar 27, 2008)

Any hints as to where I could purchase a 11in X11in table insert with 1.5in. opening for an Oak Park Router table?


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

For a while they were unloading existing inventory but I'm not sure if they are even doing that anymore. You might have to make one Darryl. Or go to a larger plate size and make the opening larger.


----------



## mcmahondl (Mar 27, 2008)

Charles you are quite right. Oak Park does not have any in their inventory any longer. Not much of interest at least.I am ideally looking for someone who has a system that they do not use and are willing to unload part(s) or all of the system.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

And if you can't find one, I can make you one.


----------



## mcmahondl (Mar 27, 2008)

*D. McMahon*

Thanks for the offer.I'll keep looking for a while longer. I'm not in a desperate situation as I also work with a Freud system that functions well for me. The Oak Park system just seems to require a lot less set up time.If the hired help hadn't broke the insert I had in my possession I would have no need to do any searching for a replacement.


----------

